# Osama Bin Laden =Soical Anxiety: What do you think?



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

waned to post this before, and found this to be interesting (and stange)

They say that he was a Quite, Shy kid who barley Talk to others, no one saw him laughing, just smiling



















1984








he father passed away when he was 9 years and he got +300 million US$, I"m always woundering what makes someone like him leave all this $$$$ and fight in the mountains?:um


, BTW< his Fasther (and later his brother) was killed in a plane crash!


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

I"ll say Yes ...


----------



## Choa (Feb 5, 2013)

straightarrows said:


> waned to post this before, and found this to be interesting (and stange)
> 
> They say that he was a Quite, Shy kid who barley Talk to others, no one saw him laughing, just smiling
> 
> ...


I'm an ex-Muslim Atheist now, but I used to be VERY, VERY, VERY religious. Do you know why? it's because I was too shy to make friends and I found love and peace in befriending God, if that makes sense.

So yeah why not. Maybe he was an SA sufferer.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Hadron said:


> People with social anxiety can't be leaders.


 may be he ahs changed later, who knows! off-topic: Happy Birthday lol 


Choa said:


> I'm an ex-Muslim Atheist now, but I used to be VERY, VERY, VERY religious. Do you know why? it's because I was too shy to make friends and I found love and peace in befriending God, if that makes sense.
> 
> So yeah why not. Maybe he was an SA sufferer.


I disagree in this, he had friends and he used to play football


----------



## Choa (Feb 5, 2013)

^ Oh I see *thinking*


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh... I thought you were going to make a joke about how Osama Bin Laden had SA because he was always hiding from people.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

notice how none of the girls needed to cover their heads back in those days...



straightarrows said:


>


nowadays they just have swag:










let them be free!!!!

+ I don't know whether he had SAD or not.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

That woul explain why he lived in a cave and locked himself in his house in Pakistan for all these years......


Lol, I honestly don't think he did, but I don't feel bad for him and I'm glad that he's dead.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

He may have been shy and quiet but he definetly did NOT have SAD. He gave lots of speeches, taught lots of people, was a leader of his group. 

I would have loved to see the look on his face when SEAL Team 6 kicked in his door. :yes


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

I doubt it.He had five or six wives, between 20-26 kids, gave speeches and interviews, led terrorist groups etc.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Cletis said:


> He may have been shy and quiet but he definetly did NOT have SAD. He gave lots of speeches, taught lots of people, was a leader of his group.
> 
> *I would have loved to see the look on his face when SEAL Team 6 kicked in his door. *:yes


As soon as those SWAT mofo's came in, he had a panic attack and had to take some beta-blockers and vallium. :b If only they knew he had SA all along.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

I don't know, maybe he was maybe he wasn't. I don't think it's important anyways. His SA (if he had it) wasn't the reason he did what he did.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I'll tell you what I think. I think those of us who would prefer not to be stereotyped as crazed killers in the world we're living in could do without this kind of speculation.


----------

